# Bumblebee toad suppliers



## toadobaggins (May 3, 2014)

Hi, i'd really like to add a bumblebee toad to the collection, they seem relatively easy to care for and adorable. Does anyone know where I can get a cb one? I know a couple of sites, but they're out of stock. Thanks!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Personally I'd send Marc at dartfrog an email, when I bought mine they were sold out so I sent one to ask when they would have more and a couple of days later I had my pair! So it's worth a shot. I'm pretty certain the ones he was selling were CB by peregrine livefoods, you'd have to ask to make sure if you don't want wc ones, although mine are wc and they're healthy as anything


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is a species that is very much (apart from what Dave Perry and Adam at Manchester museum is doing with CB) wild caught.

They are VERY Seasonal and not shipped to the UK every year.

However, I have just been told that a shipment is planned to arrive in the uk that contains this species very son, like, this month.

If I were you I would find out who can get hold of them, pre-order a number to be safe and get them on day one! Scales and fangs in Essex or Ameyzoo may be a good place to start. 

Remember, these guys will roll over in seconds if too hot when fresh. They almost need AC when new until the get used to our viv temps.

I had them for years, great species!!!! Hard as nails when settled.

Best of luck!

John


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The ones that Dartfrog had recently were captive bred young. I spoke to the breeder recently who said that he might breed them again soon. However , if you speak to Dartfrog they may be able to obtain some more of the last breedings young.


----------

